# Places to fish from bank near Mcdonough Ga?????



## dnelms37656 (Aug 26, 2011)

I maybe doing some training for a new job later this year in McDonough,Ga. 3 weeks at a time throughout the next year. Anyone recommend some areas to fish from the bank? Looks to be some small lakes around the area from Google Maps. Are most public areas or private?  

I'm out of state and would probably by a 1 year license if fishing is pretty good. Probably wouldn't be bringing a boat the 1st trip to the area.


----------



## dcg1026 (Aug 26, 2011)

There are some awesome Henry County resivors in McDonough and Locust Grove. I dont know your situation with work, but you have to be a resident of the county to fish them.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Aug 26, 2011)

Pm me. I will take you out on a local fishing trip around there!  FISH ON !!


----------



## bpoulin (Aug 26, 2011)

Jackson Lake Dam, not too far from Mcdonough, and on the south side of the dam there is a fishing dock. The water is low now, but if they ever decide to generate I hear the fishing is great. Not bad for Gar right now though. Google Lloyd Shoals Park that's where the dock is at. Also High Falls park isn't far away, I've never fished it, but it's water...


----------



## steviedobbs27 (Aug 28, 2011)

The south river down hwy81 south is pretty good bank access. The Henry co resiviors are good but you have to be Henry Co resident. The Clayton county resivoirs are good and you dont have to be a resident. The Blalock and Shamrock resiviours are pretty close to Mcdonough up Jonesboro rd. They have websites with fishing info at Clayton county water authority site.


----------

